# Anyone near Llano, Tx?



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a new home for my cats Kisabi and Tape. They're both female and Kisabi is declawed in the front. I have to find them new homes since I'm going to Germany in a month or 2. And cannot bring them with me. I'm contacting a shelter as well but would really like for them to find a home before having to be taken there.







Kisabi and Tape


----------

